# 2012 Nissan Versa Gets New Dual Fuel-Injector Tech for 30/38-MPG Rating



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The all-new 2012 Nissan Versa will boast a 30-mpg city and 38-mpg highway rating thanks to a new dual-injector system. Rather than switch to direct-injection system like many other automakers, Nissan's solution to increasing demand for improved fuel economy uses two fuel injectors per cylinder (one for each intake valve on the 1.6-liter 4-cylinder), and is the first use of the technology by the automaker.

Also helping to achieve the new fuel economy numbers, improved from the current model's 28/34-mpg rating, is a lighter overall curb weight with the new V-Platform Versa weighing 150 lbs less than the current B-Platform car.

A sales leader in the sub-compact car class Nissan is hoping its new Versa will continue that trend, although the automaker has decided to take a different path than many automakers, offering basic transportation rather than a pumped up Chevy Sonic or sporty and styling Fit or Fiesta.

The 30/38-mpg numbers put the Versa near the top of its class, falling just short of the new 2012 Hyundai Accent at 30/40-mpg, but ahead of the Ford Fiesta at 29/38-mpg.

More: *2012 Nissan Versa Gets New Dual Fuel-Injector Tech for 30/38-MPG Rating* on AutoGuide.com


----------

